# Keeping flighted tiels off head



## Shockadine (Sep 2, 2014)

Has anyone come up with an effective way to teach their cockatiels to stay off their head? I feel like I'm constantly taking a bird off my head all day. I take them off my head and put them somewhere else off of me. Other times I take them off my head and put them on my shoulder. It doesn't seem to be teaching my youngest anything. His brother, Diver, seems to have caught on that if he lands on my shoulder instead he's more likely to get to stay. Bead probably lands on my head 20 times a day or more. Annoying, but I suppose he gives me lots of opportunities for training.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I suppose Joey may be the odd one out, but he has never been one for landing or sitting on heads. The top of the kitchen cabinets near the ceiling, guitars, collectible Smurf glasses, and lots of other places I wish he wouldn't, but never on a head.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

We've just taken to wearing flat caps all day. It's very funny when a little head peeps over the peak.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

The only thing I can say is keep trying, or wear a pointed party hat.

One of my tiels has taken to flying out to the kitchen. I really don't want my birds out there. But, every time I take him back to the living room, he flies right back out there. I keep trying, though, and sometimes just close him into the cage if he keeps doing that.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

If you find a solution let me know cause I have the same problem lol .


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Olive loves heads Rosie not so much.


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

First time he lands on your head, tell him no, put him on your shoulder. Second time, tell him no, put him in a cage for five minutes. Third time, ten minutes, fourth time, twenty minutes, and so on. Every. Single. Time. It will be a pain at first but it should work.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

dianne said:


> The only thing I can say is keep trying, or wear a pointed party hat.
> 
> One of my tiels has taken to flying out to the kitchen. I really don't want my birds out there. But, every time I take him back to the living room, he flies right back out there. I keep trying, though, and sometimes just close him into the cage if he keeps doing that.


Our apartment is an open plan livingroom/diningroom/kitchen so keeping him out of the kitchen is impossible. We close off the bedrooms and bathroom to keep them off limits. I am not squeamish about poo but would rather keep it off our bed and the guest bed. Plus, there are just too many things for him to get in trouble with in the bathroom. I just wish he wouldn't go to the top of the upper cabinets, where my ceramic cow cookie jars are stored.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I am a little bit doubtful about whether longer times in the cage are more effective than shorter. I wish a behaviorist would weigh in on that. On the other hand, it may be a relief to the parront, not to deal with it for ten or twenty minutes.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

I live in a house with an open floor plan so no matter I go Riley can get to me what I have been doing is putting her back in her cage when she land on my head slowly shes getting the hint


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The only bird I have that really lands on heads is Solaire...I just move him down to the shoulder and then give him lots of attention once he's there. I think eventually, if they are moved off the head every time and get positive reinforcement when on the shoulder, they'll learn (or at least allow themselves to be moved off of heads!).


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't mind them being on my head xD Blizz flies onto my head and holds his wings out like a bat while either singing or making kissing noises :lol:


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

That is more my idea as well. Most adults cant consistently take a bird back to his cage every ten minutes for as many times as the bird will fly to the head. The concept it, "I land on the head, I don't get to be with my person." The longer time periods simply give the person a break while keeping them mindful of how long the bird is put away. Different birds have different thresholds. I have a rescue parrot who is a screamer. When she has a fit, I turn off her light. Any shorter than ten minutes has no effect on how she behaves once the light is back on. 15-20 minutes seems to communicate that we do not scream in this house, but I try not to let it go longer than that, because that length of time works and I don't want to deprive her of light any longer than necessary.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I agree with Tisena.Our birds are free to go on our heads if they want to.I think its sweet,and normally talk to the one thats sitting on my head . I dont mind.X x


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

My bird loves landing on my head but steps up when I put my hand in front of him and I get him down. Don't mind him landing there and think it's funny but I don't let him hang out on my head, no way.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

My cockatiel is the same she flys straight to my head it's just the matter of removing her and placing her on my shoulder and give a trtreat


----------

